# BEGINNER NEEDING HELP



## Girlboss (May 5, 2020)

I'm looking to purchase  my first pellet grill.
I would usually use it for cookouts burgers, sausage, steaks and on occasion roasts and such... I'm looking for recommendations....
 The reason why I am looking into a pellet grill is because of the flavor...


----------



## old sarge (May 5, 2020)

What type budget are you working with?


----------



## Girlboss (May 5, 2020)

$700


----------



## bdskelly (May 5, 2020)

There are so many to choose from it’s overwhelming.  In the end I bought a RecTec 700 Bull. It’s more than you are wanting to spend. 
But that is okay! Because there are many options out there and most a pretty dang good units. Treager  34” pro as an example and  fits  right on your budget
Any idea what size you want?  How many will you be feeding?


----------



## old sarge (May 5, 2020)

My first thought would be Traeger.  Hardware stores carry them as do the big box stores.  You should be able to go out and look them over and kick the tires so to speak.  Here is a link to Home Depot and what they carry:




__





						$600 - $700 - Pellet Grills - Grills - The Home Depot
					

Get free shipping on qualified $600 - $700 Pellet Grills products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Outdoors Department.



					www.homedepot.com
				




And this link is about pellet grills in general, what folks have, their likes and dislikes:






						Pellet Smokers
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## mike243 (May 6, 2020)

Buy once cry once lol, go for the best name and warranty imo.


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2020)

I got a Pit Boss Lexington smoker for $292 at Wal-Mart it has 540 sq in
To work with this is my first too!!!

Welcome to pellet smoking! and " May the smoke be with you!"


----------

